# implement



## Evalopca

Bon dia!

Aquest és el context on he trobat el verb implement:

The McDonald’s menu is an excellent example of trying to *implement* cultural tastes.

El paràgraf anterior d'aquest text diu:
Smart retailers are beginning to realise that catering to local tastes can increase profits. In the past, large fast food chains generally offered strictly standardised menus that varied little from country to country. However, they soon became aware that, although customers appreciated the reliable quality control offered by international companies, food preferences are not the same around the world. As a result, many chains now try to accommodate traditional tastes.

Què us sembla traduir implement per introduir? Alguna altra idea?

Thanks!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A mi _introduir_ em sembla perfecte, Evalopca!

Aprofito per comentar que la traducció més literal del verb anglès *to implement* és *implantar*, no pas _*implementar*_, que, si no vaig errada, és un verb del llenguatge informàtic. Cada vegada, però, es veu més això d'_implementar _.

En el teu cas, però, ja t'ho he dit, m'encanta com queda _introduir_ !


----------



## Evalopca

Moltes gràcies, Traductora 

Així, deixaré introduir.


----------



## tamen

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> A mi _introduir_ em sembla perfecte, Evalopca!
> 
> Aprofito per comentar que la traducció més literal del verb anglès *to implement* és *implantar*, no pas _*implementar*_, que, si no vaig errada, és un verb del llenguatge informàtic. Cada vegada, però, es veu més això d'_implementar _.
> 
> En el teu cas, però, ja t'ho he dit, m'encanta com queda _introduir_ !




La teva resposta, TPS, és perfecta i encertadíssima.

Només intervinc per _opinar_ sobre això que dius que _*implementar *_pertany al llenguatge informàtic. Tens raó, però hi pertany perquè els informàtics ja van prou de corcoll amb els bits i els bytes i no es fixen en el que diuen i ja els va bé l'anglès, que, a part de ser universal, fa quedar bé. 

És veritat que això no ho podria dir a segons quins informàtics, però si vols il·lustració i opinió autoritzada, llegeix què en diu Coromines al Diccionario Crítico Etimológico (no en recordo el nom complet ni el tinc aquí, però he llegit l'article). Ve a dir que "implementar" és un anglicisme superflu, i m'imagino que si és superflu en general (crec que el diccionari és redactat als anys cinquanta i, és clar, d'informàtica n'hi havia poca), ho ha de ser igualment en el camp de la informàtica.

Una cosa semblant passa amb "ubicar", que l'Institut va admetre en un sentit urbanístic o del dret de la construcció. Amb aquella benedicció, ha passat al llenguatge general, i ara la gent, en comptes de dir: "No el conec, no el situo..." diuen "No l'ubico".

Però, ja que ets bona lectora de coses bones, t'enviaré una observació d'en Pla sobre "ubicar", situada a l'Argentina, si no m'equivoco.

És clar, el llenguatge es transforma...

Conclusió després de l'embrancada: "introduir", magnífica solució, com –penso ara– també ho seria potser "incorporar". 

En fi... bona nit!


----------



## tamen

TPS, t'he dit que t'enviaria un Pla que creia tenir penjat per Internet, però no l'hi tinc posat. El fragment és el següent:


És per totes aquestes raons que Buenos Aires sembla estar en un estat de convalescència permanent. L'única cosa que es conserva intacta i inconmovible és la innombrable quantitat de farmàcies *ubicades* —com diuen aquí— en els xamfrans de les quadrícules. N'hi ha moltíssimes i, sens dubte, deuen ajudar, principalment, a la digestió dels seus habitants.

   «Llums i ombres sobre Buenos Aires», 1964
_Les Amèriques_, p. 684 (edició de l'OC, Destino)​


----------



## avellanainphilly

tamen said:


> Només intervinc per _opinar_ sobre això que dius que _*implementar *_pertany al llenguatge informàtic. Tens raó, però hi pertany perquè els informàtics ja van prou de corcoll amb els bits i els bytes i no es fixen en el que diuen i ja els va bé l'anglès, que, a part de ser universal, fa quedar bé.
> 
> És veritat que això no ho podria dir a segons quins informàtics, però si vols il·lustració i opinió autoritzada, llegeix què en diu Coromines al Diccionario Crítico Etimológico (no en recordo el nom complet ni el tinc aquí, però he llegit l'article). Ve a dir que "implementar" és un anglicisme superflu, i m'imagino que si és superflu en general (crec que el diccionari és redactat als anys cinquanta i, és clar, d'informàtica n'hi havia poca), ho ha de ser igualment en el camp de la informàtica.



I com ho hem de dir si volem dir 'implementar un algoritme'?


----------



## tamen

avellanainphilly said:


> I com ho hem de dir si volem dir 'implementar un algoritme'?



No ho sabria dir, perquè no entenc 
d'aquestes ciències, però gosaria dir que en temps de Ramon Llull --o del Dr. Turró-- ja sabien què és un algoritme. I també asseguraria que no ho deien amb aquest anglicisme llatinitzant. 

Però tot va, com veus, en condicional.  A veure què trobarem…


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

tamen said:


> Una cosa semblant passa amb "ubicar", que l'Institut va admetre en un sentit urbanístic o del dret de la construcció. Amb aquella benedicció, ha passat al llenguatge general, i ara la gent, en comptes de dir: "No el conec, no el situo..." diuen "No l'ubico".
> 
> Però, ja que ets bona lectora de coses bones, t'enviaré una observació d'en Pla sobre "ubicar", situada a l'Argentina, si no m'equivoco.
> 
> És clar, el llenguatge es transforma...


 
Tu ho has dit: és que altrament encara enraonaríem en llatí!  Sí que és cert que ara el verb ubicar el fem anar a tort i a dret, però arribats a aquest punt, ja no s'hi pot fer res. De tota manera, sembla un mot prou genuí, no? (_*Ubi *_= ubi terrarum? _En quin lloc del món? _/ Ubi loci? _En quin indret_?

D'altra banda, no em sobta que aquest ús del verb _ubicar_ nasqués a l'Argentina, país on la gent sol tenir una parla diguem que força "sofisticada", si més no a Buenos Aires (Josep Pla segur que en diria "hiperbòlica" ).



tamen said:


> TPS, t'he dit que t'enviaria un Pla que creia tenir penjat per Internet, però no l'hi tinc posat. El fragment és el següent:
> 
> 
> És per totes aquestes raons que Buenos Aires sembla estar en un estat de convalescència permanent. L'única cosa que es conserva intacta i inconmovible és la innombrable quantitat de farmàcies *ubicades* —com diuen aquí— en els xamfrans de les quadrícules. N'hi ha moltíssimes i, sens dubte, deuen ajudar, principalment, a la digestió dels seus habitants.​
> «Llums i ombres sobre Buenos Aires», 1964​_Les Amèriques_, p. 684 (edició de l'OC, Destino)​


 
Gràcies, moltes, gràcies 

El mestre Pla és INDEFECTIBLEMENT una de les meves fonts de llum i de felicitat  A les Amèriques arribaré tard o d'hora, perquè m'he promès no passar avall sense haver assaborit tota l'OC! 

Com sempre, paga la pena llegir-lo perquè és tota una guia per saber moure'ns en la nostra llengua.

Pel que fa a _implementar_, veig que no té presència en l'Alcover Moll...


----------



## avellanainphilly

tamen said:


> No ho sabria dir, perquè no entenc
> d'aquestes ciències, però gosaria dir que en temps de Ramon Llull --o del Dr. Turró-- ja sabien què és un algoritme. I també asseguraria que no ho deien amb aquest anglicisme llatinitzant.
> 
> Però tot va, com veus, en condicional.  A veure què trobarem…



Recupero aquest fil, perquè m'estic llegint uns apunts on fan la distinció entre dissenyar un algoritme i implementar-lo en un programa per tal que l'executi en un ordinador. En temps de Ramon Lllul evidentment sabien què era un algoritme i en dissenyaven, però no els implementaven.


----------



## Keiria

Jo crec que en informàtica existeixen tots dos verbs però que no volen dir el mateix. Per mi, implantar un algorisme és utilizar-lo dins d'un context (potser com a sinònim d'integrar-lo), implementar-lo és escriure'n el codi.


----------

